# Craigievar.



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi Everyone. Can anyone give me some details ofthe Trawler Cragievar A304. I seem to remember her being in Scarborough at one stage. Thanks. janathull


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Janathull

Info on her at following
http://www.berwickshipyard.com/Fishing Vessels.html

Photo of her at

http://www.trawlerphotos.co.uk/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=16786&cat=all&date=1203588347


----------



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks Gdynia.janathull


----------

